# MILL PURCHASE PICS



## mf294-4 (Apr 23, 2013)

WEBB 3HP with a 10x50 table,Mituyto digital readout, variable speed,found tool box with extra knobs,tools,manual etc  inside of casting. I put paper towles between the pages of the manual and heated it up then pressed it in a vice. Worked pretty good. No one knew it was in there from new. The manual was in a plastic bag but still got part of it oil soaked. Owner purchased 2 mills and a lathe. He kept the lathe and a older Bridgeport mill (because it had the Bridgeport name). Way to nice,bigger and newer mill than what I needed or wanted. Told my wife it will keep it's value so when I'm gone, well you know. The only down part of this is, there is no accessories with it. I am now on the hunt of tooling and acc. Now I have to clean out shop and build my roto phase converter with everything else going on. Very busy at work and home.


----------



## Ray C (Apr 23, 2013)

Nice!  That's a bruiser...

If you want to get up & running a little faster, you could use a VFD to power it instead of a rotary converter.  If the power for the DRO is wired to the main switch, you'll need to supply a separate line for that if you chose to use the VFD for variable speed.  Most of them are simply 110 or 220 single phase.   You could always just use the VFD at a fixed 60 Hz and no changes will be needed at all.  -Just a thought...

Ray


----------



## Sandia (Apr 24, 2013)

Acer E-Mill 3HP VS. 9X49 table, Accurite 3 axis DRO, Kurt 6".


----------



## GK1918 (Apr 24, 2013)

Oh man so sweet, Im a clean freak      sam


----------

